# How to block users using my router (D-Link DI-604)



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello TSF, Can you explain to me how to block users inside of my house from accessing the internet; I have some experience with computers but none with networking and stuff, but I want to block specific IP addresses at certain times. Using netresview I've found out their info (I think?) Computer 1: 144D876611894CB, IP Address: 192.168.0.100 and Computer 2: USER-94053BD46A (but for this one I can't find the IP.)

Can you help me set up the IP filters and please don't give me instructions like "pull the cables out of the router" or "tell them to gtfo my LAN". 

Hope you reply soon - Brian


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry it wouldnt let me edit my post, I was afk for 15 mins on the edit thing

I also want to block certain websites to the entire LAN.

Here is the link to the settings I used hxxp://i44.tinypic.com/50nz7q.jpg (I don't think you're allowed to post URLs in the forum so I made it hxxp just in case  )


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

On my DI-624 I can block URLs directly from the router's firmware. The settings are under the Advanced tab and then clicking Parental Controls.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Bump, Please


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

brianluo199 said:


> Bump, Please


Did you follow ebackhus instruction? Were you stuck?


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh um, sorry I forgot to tell you 
My router D-Link DI-604 does not have parental controls, and it's pretty old
There only tabs in advanced are Virtual Server, Applications, Filters, Firewall, DMZ and ZoneAlarm.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

From IE browser try this guide.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

That only works for one computer doesn't it..?
I don't have access to their computers


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Are you the Man of the house and will have authority to do this? Do you own the router? Just verifying.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Um, just access to the router, my family owns the house though; and I do not have access to their computers.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm not sure what your intentions here. You can't access their computers but want to block them access to certain sites. If you're not an Adult Member or head of household, I don't think you should have the permission to do this. Please consult an Adult member of your house esp. the one that pays for the Internet connections.
We can't assist you with your request.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think I'll close this one now.


----------

